# bride of Frankenstein wig



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has purchased from this site and also which wig you guys like better. The first one from Halloween31.com
http://www.halloween31.com/pages-pr...ankenstein-wig-lady-monster-bouffant-wig.html
Gotta admit this one doesn't get great reviews

or this one from amazon
Amazon.com: Frankenstein the Monster's Bride Wig: Clothing
This one only has one review but it is a 5 star

or this one from wigs.com
http://www.wigs.com/product_info.php?products_id=2871
This one seems higher quality but I can't find any reviews on it

Any imput would be great


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres one similar to the first link but a little cheaper. Looks like in one of the picture reviews the buyer said it doesnt come all sleek like in the pic though, so you would have to style it to make it that way. 

Heres the link to that one- http://www.buycostumes.com/Club-Transylvania-Bride-Wig-Adult/19594/ProductDetail.aspx

In my experience, Ive always had to style my wigs and its not that difficult if your careful and research first. If I were you Id buy this wig--- http://www.buycostumes.com/Beehive-Wig-Black/31159/ProductDetail.aspx

The reviews say it runs on the smaller side for heads, so measure your head to see if it might fit you or not. Its also really cheaply priced. I would then add streaks with this--> Amazon.com: 3oz. Can of Temporary Spray In Hair Color (White): Everything Else

by using a paper template with a streak cut out in the middle and apply the color on the hair using a wigform or someone else wears it while you apply the color. You might need to restyle the curls which is easy by applying hot water to the edges and curling with your own non heated curlers.

This one also looks nice in the image worn by a rel human,  http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIDE-FRANKENST...S_CSA_MWA_Wigs_Extensions&hash=item4aa9c0b41a


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

LOVE the second wig and the idea of doing my own white streaks. Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wigs are a funny thing aren't they? Some just look like something my cats hork up, some look fabulous & sometimes it doesn't matter how much you're paying.

If it's for a costume I may go for the better looking, more expensive ones. If it's a prop, cheapo & restyled all the way.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

let us know how it works out  Id love to see the final product!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> Heres one similar to the first link but a little cheaper. Looks like in one of the picture reviews the buyer said it doesnt come all sleek like in the pic though, so you would have to style it to make it that way.
> 
> Heres the link to that one- http://www.buycostumes.com/Club-Transylvania-Bride-Wig-Adult/19594/ProductDetail.aspx
> 
> ...



I have the club transylvania wig from buy costumes. It is OK, as others suggested you need to fluff it some and style it. I think I also had to trim the bangs some to make them look like the photo. I liked it, but after seeing the bee-hive wig suggested above, I would have bought that one instead.


----------



## LadyJackOLantern (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the third option you posted, from Wigs.com, the best!


----------

